# FEEDING MICE



## THEONE (Mar 21, 2003)

whats up people i have three 5inch RBP and on friday im trying a mouse wish me luck.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

COOL!! Try to make a vid.. if not, take pix!! But most of all, please keep us posted on the aftermath!! I have 8 huge adults and have alot of folks pushing me to do it.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

..sometimes on the first try they might not eat it..they get spooked from seeing something they normally don't see in there tank...but the best of luck...and if you have a camera ..remeber to take pic..


----------



## THEONE (Mar 21, 2003)

a rohm i video tape all my live feedings i just dont know who will host them for me. i will video tape this one and let u people know how it went.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Kewl!!! Any mice vid is sure to captivate anyone!! Ask one of the mods to help you find a host. They'll be more than happy to do it.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

yeah pm judazz or xenon...see if they can give you a hand on posting them


----------

